# Jinger's Picture Thread



## rosti (Sep 27, 2017)

I got a Border Collie puppy back in July, so this thread is a bit late. Her name is Jinger and she's a very good puppy-if puppies can be called "good." 

This first picture was back when I first got her. (Alongside my other BC, Kate)



 

Working on self control around food, something she really, really needed to learn-and mastered very quickly.



 

Another picture next to Kate to track her growth.



 




 

They like to stalk each other in play, and I really like how this picture turned out.



 

Taken last week, when Jinger had just turned 16 weeks. We've been working on sitting still for pictures-notice the lack of a leash in this picture?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 27, 2017)

cute pups!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2017)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 27, 2017)

Kate is such an awesome dog! I haven't met Jinger yet, but it looks like she will be awesome too!


----------



## rosti (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks! I alternate between thinking she's pretty and catching glimpses of an ugly Jack Russel or Shorthair Pointer. (No offense to lovers of said breeds.  )
Jinger is 17 weeks and almost 17 pounds! My little five pound shrimp is starting to grow. 

Below, she's wondering if she can have a treat for sitting so nicely, while Kate wants to go chase the cows or finish her interrupted swim.


----------



## rosti (Oct 10, 2017)

Jinger is 17 weeks and 18 pounds. She had her first trip to town for her rabies shot yesterday. She did great-wasn't excited, and wasn't scared, just neutral and looking to me for direction-just what I'm looking for.  She's always had digestive issues, and I still don't know what all she can't handle, but she gets along great on a raw diet. I just got offered close to 100 pounds of meat for free! People around here are so generous.


----------



## rosti (Oct 13, 2017)

I made a mistake in the last post-she was almost 19 weeks, not 17.

Jinger was 19 weeks yesterday, and her herding instinct is getting stronger and stronger. I can barely wait until she's old enough to start. 

We had a guest in our picture this week-Bonny, our Border Collie/Golden Retriever cross.


----------



## rosti (Nov 10, 2017)

Kate and I were gone for awhile and I've gotten behind on pictures. This one was from last week, so you're gonna get another one tomorrow!  

Jinger is now 5 months old, and really turning on in terms of herding. I want to lightly start her soon, and see how it goes-if she's mature enough or not, because she's still really young.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2017)

She's growing up really pretty. Hope she works out well for you. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

